

Ask HN: using tweets from happy users on website? - lemming

So I&#x27;m working on a product and I&#x27;m getting lots of enthusiastic tweets. I&#x27;ve seen products embedding tweets as advertising on their websites, what&#x27;s the etiquette around this? You can&#x27;t really ask for permission, and tweets are all public anyway - is it kosher to just grab them and use them?
======
sueogrady
You can hook up your twitter to your website and then have the Tweets rolling
if you've retweeted them. That's an organic way of doing it.

I did it here at www.Twiddle.ie.

Just reposting Tweets would probably require permission out of courtesy, but
the organic way has a better impression on site visitors.

~~~
privong
> the organic way has a better impression on site visitors.

The danger of that is when someone hijacks your hashtag or name and starts
complaining.

~~~
tehwebguy
They covered that here:

> if you've retweeted them

~~~
privong
Oops, missed that. Thanks.

------
tehwebguy
Here is Twitter's policy and practices page for embedding tweets in a way that
is allowed and looks good:

[https://dev.twitter.com/docs/embedded-
tweets](https://dev.twitter.com/docs/embedded-tweets)

~~~
lemming
Thanks - although reading that page it looks more like the technical aspects
than the etiquette.

------
gesman
I'd just make graphic snapshots of tweets and insert them as pictures.

This way you won't depend on outside technology that could enable/disable
information flow at their will.

